# Tesla Model 3 Matte Carbon Fiber Interior Trim



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

The T Sportline Tesla Model 3 Carbon Fiber Dash Panel will make any Model 3 interior sportier and pop like never before. Each panel is hand crafted with carbon fiber weave similar to the factory, and laminated with a matte UV protective clear coat.

Buy our Tesla Matte Carbon Fiber steering wheel now for your Tesla Model 3 to increase the sportiness of your Tesla! Our Matte Carbon Fiber Tesla Steering Wheel is hand crafted locally by our skilled woodworkers. Allow 2 weeks for production. Custom leather upholstery is available upon request (additional charges apply).

*Buy both items here!*

We require a $400 core exchange, which is returned to you when we receive your factory steering wheel. Please be sure to add this item prior to checking out.

Here's how the Core Exchange Fee & Return Policy works: The Steering Wheel you are purchasing contains a component that is reusable. When your original steering wheel is returned to us, the Core Exchange Fee is refunded to you. Your original steering wheel must be shipped back to us no later than 2 weeks after receipt of your steering wheel, or you agree to forfeit the Core Exchange Fee.

*Airbag not included


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)




----------

